# WOC: How do I get my curls back? (Relaxed fragile hair)



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 8, 2010)

[AGAIN, I post here because I've seen topics from facial hair to skin discoloration-I imagine my question can be answered quicker and more accurately here]

Just got my hair relaxed and styled--but for the first time ever I got piece-y curls. 
I've always had my hair straight.

I LOVED THEM!

Well it's been days and sleeping on my satin sheet has flattened them of course.

So I was wondering how some of you maintain your curly manes without having your curls be stiff or gooey from hair products.

Tutorial posts, personal routines, and hair products recs LOVED!!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 9, 2010)

what are piece-y curls? I might know what you mean but i'm thinkin I call them something else...

When I wear my relaxed hair "curly" I use Aveda's Anti-Humectant pomade. It keeps them moisturized but it never weighs down or stiffens the curl.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 9, 2010)

^Yeah, I'm probably not saying what kind of curls they are in the right  way. IDK they had a certain name. Loose curls? I had something like this going on, cept less "bountiful" and looser:


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 10, 2010)

Pincurls. Shawnta715 (i think she's divinedime here on specktra) has a tutorial on youtube.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 10, 2010)

^thanks, for whatever reason her vid won't play for me BUT BUT BUT I found a video of an old subscription that was related to the one you suggested.
SalonCabelo is the ish!


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, I'd say pincurls and a satin bonnet. And "sleep pretty" lol.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Yep, I'd say pincurls and a satin bonnet. And "sleep pretty" lol._

 
Is a satin sheet/pillow case okay? Or must it be a bonnet?


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_Is a satin sheet/pillow case okay? Or must it be a bonnet?_

 
Try it either way and see what works best for you. For me, it looks better (and is less dry) in the morning if cover it with a bonnet (loose spirals) or a scarf (pincurls).


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd throw in a few large flexi-rods in at night....maybe 10 or so.  That should help hold a loose curl like the ones you had.  You shouldn't need any product; maybe a little oil in the morning.  HTH!


----------



## Besthairrelaxer (Jan 25, 2012)

I second flexi rods. I do that and cover it with scarf to have curls in the morning.


----------

